# Just got a Classic , please confirm my assumptions



## Kai (Feb 1, 2015)

Hello , like many before me I'm starting my Coffee journey by purchasing a Classic from EBay

Tried to read up and arm myself with a little knowledge but can somebody just double check my understanding please









Underneath I have the serial number and a " date " sticker , I take it that my Classic was made in Italy , June 1995



















The steam wand looks like this , I have removed a plastic outer sleeve and the quality of the foam improved dramatically , would I benefit further with the V1-2 upgrade ?










Lastly ( for now ) the portafilter has a rubber disc with a pinhole in the middle , presumably this is a early pressurised device ? This pops out easy enough



















The baskets look unpressurised to me as there there is no central pinhole

Many thanks in advance


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Unsure about year but 1995 seems pretty early. Basket is unpressurised so just whip the plastic thing out the PF.

You'll definitely see an improvement with the Silvia wand, it's a worthwhile upgrade for sure.


----------



## kadeshuk (Nov 22, 2014)

Think you are correct about the year. Looking at mine, it has the date on the bottom plate, 11/00, which would be November 2000. See my post before yours, 2006 classic , which was purchased 2006, manufactured 2000. I asked about the rubber disc which I thought (and still do think) was for backflushing. At the end of the day, that hole is so tiny (at least on my rubber disc) that not a lot of anything is going through that ! Took me several very close looks before I saw light through it. I think I'll buy a blank anyway ; rancillo wand already on the way, and pressure gauge for portafilter next on the agenda. More awkward conversion for you if you only have the old cast double hole portafilter .


----------



## Kai (Feb 1, 2015)

The rubber disc is certainly not for back flushing as it lets water through. I'm going to try a shot later with this removed and see how it effects it.

Sounds like our portafilters are the same as I also have the double cast hole.

I will worry about changing this later if needed after a grinder finds a new home


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Definitely a 1995 model! My Gaggia 'coffee' model is 1995 vintage too. It was the less powerful version (no 3 way valve/OPV) but converted to a Classic with full internals.

Are you looking for a Grinder? I have a Gaggia MDF needing a new home which I shall be advertising ASAP.


----------



## Kai (Feb 1, 2015)

MartinB said:


> Are you looking for a Grinder? I have a Gaggia MDF needing a new home which I shall be advertising ASAP.


I will be needing a grinder later on , will bear this in mind when it's advertised


----------

